# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- FT or PT Optometrist needed in Maui, HI

## MichaelGuessford

*Maui, HIOptometry practice has opening for full or part time optometrist!*
Known as The Valley Isle, Maui is the second largest Hawaiian island and it is beloved for its world-famous beaches, the sacred Iao Valley, farm-to-table cuisine and the magnificent sunrise and sunset from Haleakala. 
Its not surprising Maui has been voted "Best Island in the U.S." by Condé Nast Traveler readers for more than 20 years.
Highlights of the practice opportunity are: 
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

NCT, Zeiss Wavefront autorefractor, Zeiss Humphrey FDT 710 Visual FieldDiagnose ocular disease and vision disordersPerform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsTech does pre-testing and refractionSee 16-20 patients per day, ages 3 & upFlexible work scheduleEHR - RevolutionCounsel patients regarding their vision needsExperience with Specialty Lens Fits a plus
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: HI-KM-4530-1122
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

